# Large piece of the Month



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Lets see how many people we can get for this  

100k credits to the winner.


Competition Guidelines:

Participants: Hopefully above 5 minimum
Theme: Freestyle
Size: Minimum 500X500
User Insignia: Not Required
Due Date: 6th Feb 2010

Do absolutely anything you want to display your PS skills. One month entry time should be long enough


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm not sure if I'd join up or not, but it's a great idea and I think people would have fun with it.

I'll put in 500k creds to the winner and 100k for the second place guy if this thing gets going and many guys show up.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sure why not.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im in


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I would love to join, but unfortunately, my mac is getting repaired and I don't have PS on this pc.  (This also explains why I have those toons in my sig instead of something good for my team)


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

So I can do like, a desktop wallpaper? If so I'm totally game. Wallpapers are what I usually do lol.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Yup. Only limit size wise is it can't be smaller than 500X500.

Wallpaper away sir!

Gutted D.P  How long till your Books repaired??


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry Kryo, it won't be for a while actually. I'll be M.I.A all of next week and it should be done after that.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

..........


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice...but why are you in yellow?? ^^


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Im going to try to learn some new things. Does it have to be MMA related?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

No. The theme is 'freestyle'. Do anything.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

here is my entry


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Stock used - Background textures, splatter brushes and the fish outline is from a render I found.

Nautical Compass Star I made myself. The girl in the center I vectored myself from a stock photo on devart. The rest is mainly pen tool.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Buuuuuuuuuuuump


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> Stock used - Background textures, splatter brushes and the fish outline is from a render I found.
> 
> Nautical Compass Star I made myself. The girl in the center I vectored myself from a stock photo on devart. The rest is mainly pen tool.


Sick work. :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Cheers D.P  

Just under a week left, any late entries going to happen?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Had no ******* muse.... started listening to Against Me! and this came out... completely meh. I think DPs submission was so good that I didn't even try LOL


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Had no ******* muse.... started listening to Against Me! and this came out... completely meh. I think DPs submission was so good that I didn't even try LOL


Good stuff...but uh...I didn't submit anything lol..:confused02:

I guess I'm just that good that you don't even need to see mine to know it's great


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

ROFL i mistook Krys for yours


----------

